# Bridal Checklist



## pemily (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

  can anyone share some insights into "bridal checklists"

  I am looking for some ideas to create one to send to my brides.
  i.e - clean face on day, exfoliation the day before etc?

  thanks


----------

